# 'The Nobel Prize of Music' Ernst von Siemens Musikpreis awarded to Rebecca Saunders



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Yay! One of my favourite composers. Only a couple of days ago I was referring to her music in another thread. Wonderful composer imo.

https://www.rhinegold.co.uk/classical_music/ernst-von-siemens-prize-awarded-rebecca-saunders/


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

shirime said:


> Yay! One of my favourite composers. Only a couple of days ago I was referring to her music in another thread. Wonderful composer imo.
> 
> https://www.rhinegold.co.uk/classical_music/ernst-von-siemens-prize-awarded-rebecca-saunders/


Would you cite a work that you think is representative of her style?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Sounds crazy  Perhaps it's supposed to be?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Skin is one of my favourite works of hers. I think it’s on the 2016 Donaueschinger Musiktage recordings. Thanks for posting the link for me!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

shirime said:


> Skin is one of my favourite works of hers. I think it's on the 2016 Donaueschinger Musiktage recordings. Thanks for posting the link for me!


Thus far in my listening experience, this type of work (ie 'Skin') represents everything that is wrong with modern 'classical' music. 
But, hey, each to their own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

janxharris said:


> Thus far in my listening experience, this type of work (ie 'Skin') represents everything that is wrong with modern 'classical' music.
> But, hey, each to their own.


To me it is representative of the creative mind and works of one composer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Well it takes all sorts I suppose!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Wikipedia:

The 'Ernst von Siemens Music Prize' is an annual music prize given by the 'Bayerische Akademie der Schönen Künste' in München. It's an association of renowned personalities in Munich, Bavaria. It was founded by the Free State of Bavaria in 1948, continuing a tradition established in 1808 by the Royal Academy of Arts in Munich.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't heard Skin in fact, I'll listen later. The three I like are Stirrings and Fletch and above all, for reasons I can't explain, Miniata .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

shirime said:


> Skin is one of my favourite works of hers. I think it's on the 2016 Donaueschinger Musiktage recordings. Thanks for posting the link for me!


This is fascinating, at least to me. I like music which explores sound itself. I would like to hear one of her pieces live, but I don't think that's going to happen in Nashville.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One thing that bugs me about some of these contemporary composers is, their names are not memorable. Rebecca Saunders? How am I expected to remember that? Or that Room Full of Teeth composer - Caroline Shaw? Meredith Monk, now, that's a name I can remember.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> One thing that bugs me about some of these contemporary composers is, their names are not memorable. Rebecca Saunders? How am I expected to remember that? Or that Room Full of Teeth composer - Caroline Shaw? Meredith Monk, now, that's a name I can remember.


I think Beat Furrer, Lachenmann and Sciarrino have pretty memorable names. Maybe 'Rebecca' and 'Saunders' are names that are common for people who live in the English speaking world, hence not very unique/memorable...


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

If we can remember "John Adams," we can remember "Rebecca Saunders."


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

So far I've found her interesting but her music hasn't really grabbed me. The enthusiasm shown has prompted me to give her another go.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't understand the fascination by Lachenmann, Saunders and others for these types of sounds. From Wikipedia:

"Saunders's music is characterized by limited pitch material and a wide breadth of timbral complexity.[9] She is fascinated with resonance and extraneous noise created by instrumentalists, such as the scratch of a bow change, the thud of the pedals of a piano or harp, and the taps and slides of the left hand on a string instrument's fingerboard.[9] Due to the subtleties and specificity of the sounds she creates, Saunders includes lengthy textual explanations in many of her scores to describe each effect that she wishes the performer to produce.[9] "


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

PeterFromLA said:


> If we can remember "John Adams," we can remember "Rebecca Saunders."


No, Pete, we can't.


----------

